# what temperature should it be outside



## LadyFeather (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, am new. 
Can anyone tell me what the temperature should it be outside in order for me to let my cockatiels outside. I want them to get some fresh air and sunlight. 

Today it is about 70. 

Ladyfeather


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

As far as I know, I think 70 is fine, especially if it's nice and sunny and not very windy. I'm sure someone with more exact info will be along soon but my rule of thumb is, if it's cool for me and I need a coat then I don't bring Charlie out.


----------



## Beckyjean81 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have the same rule of thumb, if it seems chilly to me, or too breezy, then I leave Oscar inside. Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## LadyFeather (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks, that's what i thought. It's 70 and very windy so I brought them in. they were out for maybe 30 to 45 minutes. Now I'm worried.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

it's 72 here and I'm still freezing, the air is just too cold for me. I wish summer would hurry up and get here already


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

We went from 85 on Sunday to 60 on Monday. Was that ever a shock to wake up to. My sunburn got frostbite the next day.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

I wouldent be worried about it, i live in Rochester NY and the weather here is about 70 toda as well. I dident take any out today but in past years i have and never any problems. The guy i used to know bred tiels as well as some other birds and he kept the flock of his breeders (about 40 birds) in the attic in the winter time, it was not heated and often got down to 50 degrees up there, he also put them out side come April 1st and he never had any problems with his, not 
saying i would do the same thing but hey i thought it might make you feel a little better...be happy.


LadyFeather said:


> Thanks, that's what i thought. It's 70 and very windy so I brought them in. they were out for maybe 30 to 45 minutes. Now I'm worried.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I will take mine out when it's quite cool, as long as it's not windy. Drafts are the thing that will bother them more than cold.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would say if it feels nice to you and it is not to windy it should be fine


----------

